# Conditionnel Passé



## Annerl

Εχω εδώ ένα κείμενο στα γαλλικά αλλά δυσκολεύομαι να μεταφράσω τα ρήματα που είναι στο Conditionnel Passé... θα μπορούσε κάποιος να με βοηθήσει? Το κείμενο αναφέρεται σε γεγονότα που όμως δεν είναι εξακριβωμένα..

"Une tempête aurait dévasté le sud de l'Inde.Des dizaines de rivières auraient inondé les champs et les maisons.La boue aurait emporté des villages entiers..."

Ευχαριστώ..


----------



## velisarius

"Εικάζεται ότι ... , και ότι ... "


----------



## Αγγελος

Ή "Σύμφωνα με ανεπιβεβαίωτες πληροφορίες..."
Ή και απλώς "αναφέρεται ότι...", "γίνεται λόγος για..."


----------



## Annerl

ευχαριστω πολύ για τις απαντησεις !! Δηλαδη αν καταλαβα καλα , λεμε '' εικάζεται/ αναφέρεται κλπ οτι μια καταιγιδα ρήμαξε .... Δεκάδες ποτάμια πλήμμυρισαν τους αγρούς κλπ?'' Τα ρήματα δλδ μεταφράζονται σαν αόριστος?


----------



## Αγγελος

Annerl said:


> ευχαριστω πολύ για τις απαντησεις !! Δηλαδη αν καταλαβα καλα , λεμε '' εικάζεται/ αναφέρεται κλπ οτι μια καταιγιδα ρήμαξε .... Δεκάδες ποτάμια πλήμμυρισαν τους αγρούς κλπ?'' Τα ρήματα δλδ μεταφράζονται σαν αόριστος?


----------



## Αγγελος

Ναι, φυσικά. Για γεγονότα του (πρόσφατου) παρελθόντος μιλούμε. Η χρήση του conditionnel απλώς σημαίνει "δεν υιοθετώ 100% αυτά που σας μεταφέρω, έτσι άκουσα". Συνηθίζεται πολύ στη δημοσιογραφική γλώσσα. Στα ελληνικά δεν είναι ανάγκη να αποδίδουμε αυτή την απόχρωση σε κάθε φράση, άμα την εκφράσουμε μια και καλή στην αρχή. Εν προκειμένω, αν πούμε μια φορά "*Σύμφωνα με ανεπιβεβαίωτες πληροφορίες,* οι καταστροφές είναι τεράστιες", δεν χρειάζεται να επαναλαμβάνουμε κάθε τόσο ότι δεν είδαμε με τα μάτια μας χιλιάδες άστεγους σκαρφαλωμένους στις σκεπές τους, τα νερά να κατεβάζουν πτώματα κλπ.


----------



## Annerl

Eυχαριστώ πολύ Αγγελε! Με βοήθησες αρκετά..


----------

